# New Tank - mold/humidity/ventilation



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Greetings all,

My daughter and I are setting up our first viv tank and after just a few days we found this mold (see photo) growing on some of our grape wood and jungle pods. I've read that this will clear up in a day or two, but I wonder if it means there is a humidity or ventilation problem? 

According to the digital temp/humidity meter we got at IAD last weekend the tank is 70F/90+ % during the day. The cover fits pretty tightly so there isn't much airflow into it. Do I need to think about cutting some vent holes or adding a computer fan? We've held off getting frogs so we can get these bugs worked out first, but we're naturally eager to get started.

Best Regards,
Bob Marchese


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

From what I can see of the tank, it looks good! Have you added springtails to it yet. They will eat all that mold, eat frog waste, and be a great snack for the frogs. You definitely need springtails in my opinion. You are right to think that this is normal with a new viv. They all do that at first, and it will settle itself out. You may also want to do some ventilation holes and/or a computer fan. I don't have any of that on mine, I just have a glass top. But I do have problems with the glass fogging, so it would be a good idea to add a fan for that reason, and to help your plants that might not like no air circulation. As for the mold, in my opinion springtails are the answer. I'd like to see a full tank shot!


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

Ditto!!!

Pics are a must! What size tank is it?


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Grape wood will mold over and usually won't hold up well in humid situations. The jungle pods will also mold from time to time but will do better.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Springtails will thrive in there. They will benefit your vivarium and frogs, go get em, Bob.

Frank


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help! I went ahead and ordered a springtail culture as recommended.

Here's a photo of my tank in all its moldy glory. I used great stuff foam covered with coco fiber for the background and to secure the wood as recommended on the Black Jungle howto page.

I've read that grapewood tends to deteriorate quickly, but it looked cool so we decided to use it anyway. I hope that wasn't a mistake. I've still got a place for a plant maybe a trailing vine or an orchid if I'm feeling ambitious. At the moment the only occupant is the plastic frog. How lame is that?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Is that Dendrobates Plasticanus? :lol:


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’ve heard many conflicting tales about grape wood. Some say it deteriorates rapidly while others say they have had it in their vivs for fairly long periods of time. I’ve read were it molds in the beginning and then the mold goes away. I don’t think that I’ve ever read an actual account of grape wood deteriorating (I’m not saying it won’t happen though).


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

Well slap me around and call me silly! That's a 20H isn't it? What are you planning on putting in it out of the plastic family? :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Opps, I forgot to say, its a 15gal tall.

It turns out the plastic frog came with an ID. According to his belly, he's a "Debdrobates A. Histrionicus". I'm not sure about the color (or the "A."). Most of the pictures I've seen are more of a brown with yellow spots. Maybe I should post this to the Identification Forum?  

Anyway, it sounds like these are for more advanced viv keepers, so will likely replace him with some D. Auratus...

Cheers,
Bob M


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

D. auratus are really great I have a couple of them they are shy but I can watch mine from across the room. And lately one of them has gotten to where he's not so much scared of me anymore and I can get right next to the tank and take a peek!  Another amazing frog to me is the cobalt tincs' very hardy frogs in my opinion I have 3 set-up in a 29 gallon and they love it. One other thought, you've got a 15H might would want to look into a type of PDF who enjoys more height, ya know. :wink: 

Good luck!

EDIT for question: Bob in your first pic what is that plant? It looks like a fern or something of the sort... Thanks!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

That plant looks like a Lemon Button fern, _Nephrolepis cordifolia_ 'duffii', I got one like it from Black Jungle.

BTW, where is a good place to get a springtail culture?


----------

